# what can i say ... i,m good



## flounder pounder 67 (Apr 21, 2014)

one of my good trips


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone wants their trouser trout touched.....:whistling::001_huh:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

But not good enough to come up with an original screen name lol! I think FIGJAM would suit you better. Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like it was a great trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Is that two different trips? Or a before the night was over picture and a end of the night picture.


----------

